#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 【圖多】凌風的野生鳥類圖鑒

## wingwolf

如題，把之前拍到的比較清晰/比較少的鳥類照片都整理了一遍
哦哦哦好多鳥❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

以下全部都是野生鳥
即非人工飼養（寵物、動物園等），至少拍照時在野生狀態（包括城市）下生活的鳥

由於圖實在是太多了，這裡一種鳥只貼一幅圖（雌雄兩態的貼兩張）
更多照片請至這裡 http://www.dragicland.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=187 觀看~~~^^



*鸛形目 Ciconiiformes* 

*鷺科 Ardeidae*


鷺屬


蒼鷺 Ardea cinerea







白鷺屬


小白鷺 Egretta garzetta







夜鷺屬


夜鷺 Nycticorax nycticorax







池鷺屬 Ardeola


池鷺 Ardeola bacchus






*鷗科*


鷗屬 Larus


紅嘴鷗 Larus ridibundus







*鴿形目 Columbiformes*

*鳩鴿科*


斑鳩屬


珠頸斑鳩 Streptopelia chinensis





山斑鳩 Streptopelia orientalis







*佛法僧目 Coraciiformes*

*翠鳥科*


翠鳥屬 Alcedo


普通翠鳥 Alcedo atthis







*鶴形目 Gruiformes*

*秧雞科 Rallidae*


骨頂屬 Fulica


骨頂雞 Fulica atra







黑水雞屬 Gallinula


黑水雞 Gallinula chloropus






*雀形目 Passeriformes*

*太陽鳥科*


太陽鳥屬


藍喉太陽鳥 Aethopyga gouldiae






*卷尾科*


卷尾屬


發冠卷尾 Dicrurus hottentottus






*畫眉科*


噪鶥屬


白頰噪鶥 Garrulax sannio







相思鳥屬 Leiothrix


紅嘴相思鳥 Leiothrix lutea






*燕科*


燕屬


金腰燕 Hirundo daurica





家燕 Hirundo rustica






*梅花雀科*


文鳥屬


白腰文鳥 Lonchura striata






*鶲科* 


鴉雀屬


棕頭鴉雀 Paradoxornis webbianus







水鴝屬 Rhyacornis


紅尾水鴝 Rhyacornis fuliginosus

    雄體

雌體






鵲鴝屬 Copsychus


鵲鴝 Copsychus saularis

    雄體

雌體






溪鴝屬 Chaimarrornis


白頂溪鴝 Chaimarrornis leucocephalus






*鴉科* 


喜鵲屬


喜鵲 Pica pica






*麻雀科*


麻雀屬


樹麻雀 Passer montanus







鷚屬 Anthus


樹鷚 Anthus hodgsoni






*鵯科*


鵯屬


白頭鵯 Pycnonotus sinensis





白喉紅臀鵯 Pycnonotus aurigaster





黃臀鵯 Pycnonotus xanthorrhous







雀嘴鵯屬 Spizixos


鳳頭雀嘴鵯 Spizixos canifrons






*椋鳥科*


椋鳥屬


灰頭椋鳥 Sturnus malabaricus







八哥屬 Acridotheres


八哥 Acridotheres cristatellus






*長尾山雀科*


長尾山雀屬


紅頭長尾山雀 Aegithalos concinnus






*山雀科*


山雀屬


綠背山雀 Parus monticolus





大山雀 Parus major






*鶺鴒科*


鶺鴒屬


白鶺鴒 Motacilla alba





灰鶺鴒 Motacilla cinerea






*繡眼鳥科*


繡眼鳥屬 Zosterops


闇綠繡眼鳥 Zosterops japonicus






*伯勞科*


伯勞屬 Lanius


灰背伯勞 Lanius tephronotus






*扇尾鶯科*


鷦鶯屬 Prinia


褐頭鷦鶯 Prinia inornata






*鶯科*


柳鶯屬 Phylloscopus


四川柳鶯 Phylloscopus sichuanensis






*鸚形目 Psittaciformes* 

*鸚鵡科* 


虎皮鸚鵡屬


虎皮鸚鵡 Melopsittacus undulatus







*鸊鷉目 Podicipediformes*

*鸊鷉科*


小鸊鷉屬 Tachybaptus


小鸊鷉 Tachybaptus ruficollis







鸊鷉屬 Podiceps


鳳頭鸊鷉 Podiceps cristatus





黑頸鸊鷉 Podiceps nigricollis







感謝觀看~

----------


## 燄瀆

好可愛的鳥...！！
小白鷺長得跟白鷺鷥有點像耶OWO
翠鳥就是俗稱的魚狗對吧，回去鄉下時我還曾經在溪邊看過翠鳥俯衝抓魚呢！
當時趕緊把相機拿出來，希望牠再抓一次魚，不過...牠吃完魚就飛走了，沒有機會OAQ
紅嘴相思鳥那是！櫻桃小嘴！！(啥
紅尾水鴝跟樹鷚的身體都圓滾滾的，好可愛啊~(心
虎皮鸚鵡的羽毛好帥！真的跟虎的斑紋有點接近耶>///<
話說其實覺得鳥挺難拍的，我之前照的不是太模糊就是在按下去那一刻鳥突然動了一下，就晃到了...
拍鳥有什麼技巧嗎...(思

----------


## wingwolf

感謝焰瀆的觀看和回覆^^


白鷺鷥？大白鷺？那確實會長的很像啊XD 畢竟古人們一直都沒有把三種白鷺分開過XDD

沒錯翠鳥俗名就是魚狗 kingfisher!（慢著幹嘛突然爆英文）
翠鳥嘴巴長長腦袋大大身體小小，抓魚的樣子相比很漂亮吧XD
好想看~~~^^

櫻桃小嘴可萌了XD 拍完後放大照片一看我就不行了(?)~~~~~

紅尾水鴝根本就是個球！（不）
樹鷚是麻雀體型所以還好吧XD
話說我有超圓的麻雀哦——
（倒地滾動~~~）


技巧的話，我也是入門新手的說XD
目前是全靠優良裝備~~~~~
話說如果不是拍像青海湖那樣的高密度多數量且距離很近的鳥群
強力一點的相機（例如單反）和長焦鏡頭是必備裝備……吧？XD
然後如何小心翼翼接近鳥又不被視為威脅也是一門技術！（不）

----------


## 燄瀆

我目前只有數位相機而已，不過最常用的是手機...(爛畫質
設備似乎都要買啊，等我想認真玩攝影的時候再添購？www
小心翼翼的接近鳥又不被視為威脅...(在全身上下插滿樹葉
我目前都是拍風景啦，很少拍活物，因為很難喬又會晃到
也許過幾天把爛畫質(?)拍的風景發上來看看...？(思

----------


## 諾藍

感謝羽狼替我們整理出了這麼多的鳥類照片同時也捕捉到了許多精彩的鏡頭...

不知道羽狼下次會為我們帶來甚麼樣的動物介紹及精采有趣的動物鏡頭呢？

----------


## wingwolf

To 焰瀆
有設備絕對是事半功倍^^
所以想要投身(?)攝影的話，最好還是備一台，你會愛上(?)它的:3
期待焰瀆的風景照~

To 諾藍
感謝觀看和回覆^^
其實我有想做爬行類或者哺乳類圖鑒的說:3
只不過這兩個類群有幸拍到的種實在是太太太太少了啊~~~~~（掩面）

----------


## 諾藍

爬行類？節肢類的怎麼樣？((就是昆蟲...

不過希望羽狼不會怕蟲蟲~不然拍出來的照片很有可能變成蟲蟲危機了XDD

下面提供一張不錯看的照片~也許下次羽狼可以試試看喔~

蜜罐蟻的彩色世界：

本照片非本人拍攝，擷取自網路但拍攝者不明。

----------

